
Long time no see, RubyForge – Meet Joe, the gem publisher - _pius
http://blog.citrusbyte.com/2009/06/03/long-time-no-see-rubyforge/
======
jamesbritt
Looks nice.

I've moved away from RubyForge and just release through github. There's some
barrier to entry there; folks have to follow directions to add github as a gem
server so they can install my gems.

But it's so damn easy, and having my code up on github seems so much cleaner
and easier that dealing with rubyforge.org.

New gems are auto-built. If there's a problem, I get mail telling me. I can
release a new gem by upping the version number. I don't need a special rake or
thor or whatever command to release, just git push.

~~~
djanowski
Exactly! We've been doing the same thing – releasing only to GitHub because
it's so easy and fun (and easier now that they e-mail you when the gem fails
to build...)

The idea behind Joe is that if you're already releasing to GitHub, it's really
easy to release to RubyForge as well with a single command. No need to wrap
your whole project inside something like Hoe. You're already generating a
gemspec for GitHub, why not using it for RubyForge?

Plus there's the addition of the ERb template to produce the gemspec (which is
completely optional), but that's the best way I've found to maintain my gem
specification, especially the files I want to ship.

~~~
jamesbritt
" You're already generating a gemspec for GitHub, why not using it for
RubyForge?"

Because then I first have to ask Tom to create new project for me. :)

That's not a _tremendous_ barrier, but with GitHub, whenever I get some code
that looks like something I can spin off as a gem, it's almost frictionless to
do it GitHub style.

That said, I have to give Joe a spin and see how it stacks up against Mr.
Bones, which is what I've been using.

~~~
djanowski
:-)

Fortunately they changed their minds and gems are auto-approved now, so the
barrier is still there, just a little bit easier to lift ;-)

Again, GitHub rocks. We tried to create a simple script to make it easier for
us to also deploy to RubyForge (mainly because of the username prepending and
the --source).

We'll be looking forward to your feedback, James!

